# Vehicle accident in GDl , local had no insurance



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Also posted on another board, since the same folks may not be on both of them.

==========================================


Vehicle accident in GDl , local had no insurance. 
The kid (18-20 y/o) begged my daughter no to call the police and convinced her that the police would impound both vehicles. 
She took his number to call him later. 
Well later on he started a runaround and now wants her to bring our car to his friend who will fix it. 
I do not trust the kid, have never seen the kid and with all the thugs in GDL and what the criminal elements do to others do not like it. 

At this point what can we do, it has been over two weeks. 

If we call the police and report it now, will they take our vehicle or come after us for not reporting it. 

We have a high deductable and the cost to repair could be less than that. 

Does any know or trust a police office in GDL/Zapopan that we can talk to ? 

Suggestions please.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Please don't get involved with this person, if you can afford the repair just pay for the damage and thick it to experience, I suppose at this point your insurance company won't cover you anyway because they can't send an agent to verify how the accident happened, which is normally how they operate.

Did you read your policy? There may be suggestions there about what should be done.

I am sorry to say but by not having called the insurance it is now your word against the kid's, and most likely he will lie his head off now that there is no evidence of the accident.

The fact is that this chappie was driving without insurance and he should have faced the music for that, are you really considering entrusting your car to one of his mates?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

jlms said:


> The fact is that this chappie was driving without insurance and he should have faced the music for that, are you really considering entrusting your car to one of his mates?


THIS. 

It may be a good idea to have your daughter pay for half of what it will cost to get the repairs done.

That way, she will have learned a lesson that will stick.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, heres the deal

He is legally liable for your cost of repair, and the police would have impounded both cars for a couple of hours maximum, ONLY if he did not admit to his fault. For forensic purposes.

The insurance company man that goes to accidents DOES NOT verify the accident nor has any legal ability to do so, their job is to eithar pay off or get paid by the other motorist.

You can still call them and explain the situation, there is likely a statute of limitations on your policy, but be honest and forthcoming about the situation, they may disregard that part if they feel you are on the level and dont have a history of accidents.

Get a quote from a shop or dealer you trust, and request either that amount, or your deductable. Im assuming the kid that hit your car has little or no money (no insurance, no other way to pay you off) so it will be very hard to get anything from him.

Yoy have to choices, pursue the legal way with your insurance legal coverage, which would be long and exahusting. In any situation, I would have them qoute the damage, it may be more than the deductable and you could collect the surplus.

Or you can negotiate with the kid and see what is the most he can afford to pay you, even if you have to come up with a payment plan.

Please, for the sake of other motorists, explain to him that liability insurance (Responsabilidad Civil) is VERY cheap (under $1,000 pesos) and that he should have it at all times.


Im sorry, but it is a crappy situation, personally, I would just quote it with my insurance and see if I can collect anything and then have it repaired at my shop, write off the whole thing...


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Salto_jorge said:


> Also posted on another board, since the same folks may not be on both of them.
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> ...


 Fix your car. The police will not even talk to you, you (she) left the scene of the accident, did not call the police, did everything wrong. There is no real evidence since it has been weeks since the accident. 
There were no injurys, right? So why would the police care or even what get involved in a property accident that neither party reported as required by law? 
It is over, finished and complete. You lose. Sorry about that.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Your big problem was that you didn't follow the Mexican rules. Because of that you have opened a can of stinky fish. It is unlikely that the Mexican authorities will do much about it. You could sue the kid because he caused the accident and he was driving without insurance but it would probably cost you much more in dollars and time than it's worth. 

Contact your insurance company and see if anything they will do. Other than that. Repair the car and count your blessings that no one was hurt. And next time cover your butt and follow the rules of the country you are in.

And yes, no pitty for someone who causes their own problem.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Bite the bullet. The incident is history. Leaving the scene of the accident could backfire!


----------

